# On není?



## questin

How should I say in Czech _She/He is not here_?

I see lots of results for "ona/on není" in google.
I have been trying some other constructions similar to other Slavic languages like "není jeho", but apparently it just work with jeho as a possessive pronoun...
Some help, please?


----------



## bibax

First, jeho is not a possessive pronoun, jeho is a personal pronoun 'on' in the genitive case. It can be used in possessive constructions like any genitive.

He/she is not here.

Není tady. Není tu. Není zde.
Tady není. Zde není. (tu is unstressed - cannot be in the beginning of the sentence)
On/ona tu není. On/ona tady není.

A construction similar to other Slavic languages:

Jeho tu není. Není ho tu. (sounds quite archaic)


----------



## questin

Great answer, thanks.
It's like that Není doesn't need necessarily a pronoun, right?
Thanks for the annotation about jeho, as well. I see it's její, jejiho...


----------



## bibax

> It's like that Není doesn't need necessarily a pronoun, right?


Like in Spanish: Non está aquí.


----------



## questin

Well, but _está_ already integrates _él_ (on).
Není works for every person, because it does not have information about the subject, doesn't it?
Thanks always!


----------



## questin

Just asking of course.
No idea.


----------



## bibax

> Není works for every person, because it does not have information about the subject, doesn't it?


Wrong. Není is the 3rd person singular form only.

Není = (él/ella/ello) non está.

You mixed it up with Polish: Nie ma go tutaj. = Nemá ho tu. (not used in Czech)

In this sentence the subject is the general/impersonal it (ono), thus the object 'go' (in genitive) is necessary. It is similar to the Czech _Není ho tu_.

Literary: Nie ma go tutaj. = It (a general subject) doesn't have him here.


----------



## Emys

It's the negative of the verb být (to be):
já (ne)jsem  
ty (ne)jsi
on není/je
my (ne)jsme
vy (ne)jste
oni (ne)jsou


----------

